
Is there a list of companies that allow you to nap during the day? - maruhan2
For me, it&#x27;s a really important factor, and it&#x27;s hard to figure out which allows you to nap and which doesn&#x27;t.
======
gowthamsadasiva
I knew Google and Virgin allows employees to nap during the work time, if
preferred. They have "Sleeping Pods". Here are few:

[http://www.inc.com/zoe-henry/google-uber-and-other-
companies...](http://www.inc.com/zoe-henry/google-uber-and-other-companies-
where-you-can-nap-at-the-office.html)

[https://www.virgin.com/entrepreneur/are-sleeping-pods-
about-...](https://www.virgin.com/entrepreneur/are-sleeping-pods-about-become-
commonplace-offices)

------
karolisd
I would assume that most companies that work remotely are flexible enough that
you can squeeze a nap in.

(Waiting for the upcoming napjobs.io)

~~~
gowthamsadasiva
napjobs.io RFLAMO.. Me too, waiting ;)

------
meric
I just take a shorter lunch and do the nap on my desk.

------
mlwarren
Any company with a work-from-home policy.

